# Eigenen Server betreiben: wie und womit?



## Gast201808272 (18. Februar 2018)

N'Abend,
mir geistert schon seit einiger Zeit die Idee im Kopf herum, einen eigenen Server zu betreiben. Vorab liste ich erstmal auf, was genau ich damit machen möchte:
- Mailserver: ich möchte einen eigenen mailserver betreiben, es werden so maximal 5-10 mailadressen darüber laufen
- temporärer Speicherplatz für den Austausch von Daten, nichts permanentes
- Forum bzw. Kommunikationsplattform, nicht öffentlich
- Redmine server
- sowas wie google docs, bzw. in Tabellenform (excel)

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, wie man das ganze betreibt. Ich hatte schonmal nach Mietservern geschaut, aber da bin ich nicht so sicher, wie flexibel ich dort eigene Software installieren kann. Auch konnte mir der Betreiber auf Nachfrage nicht erläutern, was passiert, wenn es einen Systemausfall mit Datenverlust gibt. Am liebsten wäre mir, ich betreibe den Server in einer virtuellen Maschine, von der ich einfach regelmäßig eine Kopie ziehe. Ich brauche also nur eine Art Container, wo ich meine VM installieren und auch sichern kann. Ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob das so geht.
Zweite Möglichkeit wäre, einen eigenen Server zu betreiben. Da gibt es aber auch noch viele offene Fragen, wie zum Beispiel:
- woher bekomme ich eine fixe IP und was kostet die
- welche hardware brauche ich dafür
- welche Bandbreite brauche ich

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Anwendungsszenario und kann mir ein paar Ratschläge geben. Darüber wäre ich sehr erfreut


----------



## rabe08 (18. Februar 2018)

Deiner Anfrage entnehme ich, dass Du erst wenig Erfahrung mit dem Betrieb eines Servers hast. Du solltest nicht direkt mit dem vollen Programm anfangen, damit wärst Du sehr schnell überfordert. Mailserver definitv erstmal verschieben. Das ist Königsklasse. Wirklich heftig. Das ist nicht ein Programm "Mailserver", dass ist ein ganzes Bündel an Programmen, die alle sorgfältig eingerichtet werden wollen. Nicht unmöglich, aber nichts für den Anfang. Speicherplatz: Owncloud und die Sache läuft. Forum-Software? Geht, nicht ganz einfach, aber deutlich einfacher als Mail. Sonstiges Kommunikation? Ich mag das GitHub - ether/etherpad-lite: Etherpad: Really real-time collaborative document editing 

Redmine-Server? Habe ich null Erfahrung mit. Sieht aber auch nicht unkompliziert, aber machbar aus. google docs? Hier vielleicht mal schauen: Mit eigenen Web-Diensten weg von Google Docs & Co. |
    heise online

Am flexibelsten bist Du mit einem Rootserver. Eine IP gehört immer dazu. Hardware? nicht viel. Im LAN betreibe ich hier einen älteren Atom, 2 Kerne mit HT (ist ein D510), 64 bit, mit 4GB RAM. Für Wiki, File, DLNA-Server und eine laufende VM reicht es dicke. Memory-Nutzung kaum mal über 500 MB (Debian Headless).  Warum irgendein Betreiber dir nicht sagen konnte, wie Datensicherung funktioniert? Du hast sicherlich den falschen gefragt. Standard: inkl. ist eine begrenzte Anzahl von Snapshots. D.h. ein Abbild des aktuellen Serverstandes. OS, Anwendungen, Daten. Die kannst Du im Falle des Systemausfalls wieder einspielen lassen. Was zwischen Snapshot und Ausfall auf dem Server verändert wurde ist weg. Dein Pech. Wäre aber auch beim eigenen Server zu Hause so.

Selbstverständlich wäre dadurch eine auch VM gesichert. 

Hetzner hat im Moment gute Angebote an V-Servern. Wie es mit IP aussieht, müsstest Du bei denen nachschauen. Das Interessante: Basic-Variante zum Einstieg für 2,49 €/Monat. Kann dann nach Bedarf erweitert werden. Gunstiges Cloud Hosting - Hetzner Online GmbH

Zur Bandbreite: was Du eben bekommst. Ob Root- oder V-Server, Modelle, bei denen Du im Detail Bandbreite buchst beziehen sich idR auf Anwendungsfälle im öffentlichen Internet. Kann auch mal 500.000 €/Monat kosten... Solch Angebote richten sich nicht an Einzelanwender. btw., ich würde nur darauf achten, dass Du Gb Anschluss hast, nicht 100 Mbit.


----------



## warawarawiiu (18. Februar 2018)

Wie viele Leute soen den denn nutzen und wie oft kommt es  zu zeitgleicher nutzung?

Nur für 4-5 leute? Dann reihen auch 20mbit upload wenns nur um paar emails und word Dokumente geht.


----------



## Gast201808272 (18. Februar 2018)

Meine Unwissenheit ist also schon ersichtlich geworden, sehr schön 
Ich hab mich bei Hetzner mal eben umgeschaut. So richtig blicke ich das Angebot noch nicht. Es gibt:
- Dedicated server (also ein physischer server für mich persönlich=root server?) - wer den dann einrichtet und konfiguriert hab ich nicht herauslesen können
- Cloud: ist ein virtueller server, aber was man damit alles machen kann (außer Daten in die CLoud speichern ) weiß ich nicht
- Webhosting: webseite, email-server und noch viel mehr; so wie ich das sehe genau was ich suche oder? Aber wer richtet den ein? - aber das ist wohl kein eigener server im eigentlichen Sinne?
- managed server: wie dedicated server, nur als VM?
- storage Box: wo ist der UNterschied zur Cloud?

Die Anzahl der Nutzer wird sehr begrenzt sein. Gleichzeitige Nutzung kommt damit auch so gut wie nie vor.


----------



## rabe08 (19. Februar 2018)

Sehr begrenzte Anzahl der Nutzer => Du brauchst nicht viel Leistung. Ich interpretiere jetzt "sehr begrenzte Anzahl" als einstellig, maximal niedriger zweistelliger Bereich. Absolutes Basic dürfte reichen. 

Bei dem Hetzner-Link findest du das Pricing für deren Cloud-Server. Cloud heißt idR immer irgendwas virtuelles. Und das heißt, Du kannst bei Bedarf Ressourcen (Cores, RAM, Storage, Bandbreite) dazubuchen (und bezahlen). Aber nur solange, wie Du es brauchst. Ich mag das Konzept. Beim Angebot CX11 zahlst Du 0,004 €/Stunde gedeckelt auf 2,49€/Monat. Das schöne an diesen Angeboten ist, dass es den Anbieter keine Einrichtungskosten usw. beschert, Hetzner ruft also auch keine Mindeslaufzeit auf! 

Ein Dedicated Server ist ein Stück Blech für Dich. Ein echter Server, der irgendwo gehostet wird, der nur für Dich da ist. Irgendein System ist drauf, damit Du von außen darauf zugreifen kannst. Mehr nicht. Der Rest ist Dir überlassen. Und Snapshots sind idR auch inkl. 

Mit einem Cloud-Server kannst Du genau dasselbe machen. Es ist nur kein Stück Blech. Es gibt Anwendungsfälle, wo Du wirklich ein Stück Blech haben willst/musst. Diese werden aber immer rarer. Ein Argument für Dedicated Server ist gerade im Moment Spectre/Meldtdown. Mit diesen Lücken könntest Du aus einer VM (=Cloud-Server) ausbrechen und auf Daten anderer VM auf der selben Hardware zugreifen. 

Webhosting bietet Dir idR einen Webserver an, auf dem Deine Webseiten liegen. Webserver ist hier als Software zu sehen, nicht als Hardware! Dazu gehört idR eine Domain, die wird dann beim Anbieter gleich mit Mail-Services versorgt. Also nix mit selbst Software installieren.

managed Server kann dedicated oder cloud (VM) sein. Das Prinzip hier ist, dass der Anbieter Dir weitere Dienstleistungen erbringt. Wie Software auf den aktuellen Stand halten, Back-Up Management. Du sagst also "Ich will einen LAMP", und der Anbieter spielt das für Dich auf. Und richtet das ganze ein. Also zieht es auf Deine Domain, kümmert sich um die DNS-Einträge usw. Du kümmerst Dich dann nur um den Content und nicht um die Administration. Also Server als Dienstleistung, nicht als virtuelle oder dedicated Hardware. 

Storage Box bietet Dir Speicherplatz im Netz an. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Wenn Dir z.B. die 20GB vom Cloud-Angebot CX11 nicht reichen, könntest Du Dir mit dem Storage-Angebot BX10 100GB dazu buchen, und über z.B. SMB als Storage in das Dateisystem Deines V-Servers mounten. Da der interne Traffic bei Hetzner nicht gezählt wird, ist das keine schlechte Möglichkeit. Macht dann 2,49 + 2,90 im Monat. Es geht hier nur um Speicherplatz, nichts weiter. 

Disclaimer: ich arbeite nicht für Hetzner und kriege auch keine Provisionen von denen . Aber dieses 2,49€/Monat-Angebot finde ich wirklich interessant.

GANZ WICHTIG: Wenn Du selbst einen Server betreibst, ob dedicated oder virtuell (Cloud), trägst du eine große Verantwortung. Solange es nicht um managed Services geht, bist Du auch für die Sicherheit verantwortlich. Es kommt nicht selten vor, dass Server vom Betreiber vom Netz getrennt werden, weil die Betreiber dieser Verantwortung nicht gewachsen waren. Und die Server gehackt wurde und z.B. von dritten als Spamschleuder eingesetzt werden. Wichtig ist, klein Anzufangen, verstehen, was man tut und Zug um Zug dazuzulernen und den Server dann durch weitere Services zu erweitern. Also vielleicht erstmal Owncloud, schauen, dass Du das sauber zum laufen bekommst. Dann vielleicht ein EtherPad, dann ein Forum usw. UND MAIL ERST GANZ ZUM SCHLUSS, WENN DU GENAU WEISST, WAS DU TUST!!!!!111!!!!1


----------



## Jimini (19. Februar 2018)

Eine kleine Ergänzung zur umfangreichen Erläuterung von rabe08: manche Hoster limitieren bei den Sockets. Dann hat man eigentlich genug Kerne und auch genug RAM, aber Postfix, Dovecot etc. laufen wegen der Socketlimitierung trotzdem gegen die Wand. Das zeigt sich dann bspw. darin, dass sich User so lange nicht mehr einloggen können, bis wieder genügend freie Sockets zur Verfügung stehen. Das war einer von vielen Gründen, weshalb ich von Host Europe weg bin - die virtuellen Kisten haben für 30 € im Monat einfach zu wenig geboten.

Man wird sich für solche Anwendungen generell am ehesten einen virtuellen Server holen - Root- bzw. Dedicated Server sind in der Regel deutlich teurer. Ich bin seit rund 15 Monaten bei netcup, die bieten sehr viel für's Geld und stellen viele Linux-Distributionen zur Verfügung.
Ein guter Hoster bietet dir auch immer die Möglichkeit, problemlos von einem System auf das nächsthöhere zu wechseln, damit du klein anfangen und erstmal rumtesten kannst. Hier kann ich rabe08s letzten Absatz nur unterstreichen - einen Server aufzusetzen ist schnell erledigt, aber das System zu betreuen, erfordert regelmäßiges Engagement. Du übernimmst mit einer Kiste im Netz also auch Verantwortung.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast201808272 (19. Februar 2018)

Das hört sich alles so an, als würde es nicht unbedingt in mein momentanes Zeitbudget passen.
Ich habe auch nicht den Anspruch, das alles selbst zu machen. So wie ich das sehe, wäre wohl ein managed server das bequemste für mich, wenn ich die Zeit und das Wissen nicht habe und vor allem nicht haftbar gemacht werden will, wenn da irgendein Mist mit dem Server veranstaltet wird. Aber der Preis ist eben gleich mal um Einiges höher.
Aber einrichten müsste ich auch den selbst oder?


----------



## Gast201808272 (20. Februar 2018)

Ach und übrigens vielen Dank für die sehr ausführlichen Erläuterungen


----------



## Jimini (21. Februar 2018)

Vielleicht gibt es ja auch bei irgendeinem Hoster eine Groupware oder eine Webhostinglösung, die deine Wünsche erfüllen kann? Da hättest du dann kaum Administrationsaufwand und wärst auch mit deutlich weniger Geld dabei. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## guss (26. Februar 2018)

Schau Dir doch mal Uberspace an. Der erste Monat ist kostenlos und Du kannst einfach mal testen und ausprobieren wie Du willst. Wenn Du gar nichts machst, läuft es einfach wieder aus und Du hast auch nichts verloren. Ich habe so auch angefangen und meine erste Anmeldung ist aus Zeitmangel ausgelaufen. Beim zweiten Anlauf ging dann schon einiges mehr und heute läuft dort eine Nextcloud, ein Forum, alle meine Mails und noch so einiges. Der Preis ist erste Sahne, weil Du selbst bestimmst, was Du zahlen willst. Ich zahle mittlerweile 10 EUR pro Monat und finde die Dienstleistung klasse.

Edit: Da ich nicht wusste, was ein Redmine Server ist, habe ich mal gegoogelt. Bei Uberspace lässt sich so ein Ding relativ einfach installieren.


----------



## shadie (26. Februar 2018)

ups falscher Thread, meldem ich gleich wenn ich alles gelesen habe.

EDIT: Bin ich leider raus, kenne ich mich nicht mit aus.

@ Mods, gerne löschen falls notwendig.


----------



## ZITQ (26. Februar 2018)

Hi,

Ich weiss ja nicht ob das für dich interessant sein könnte (finanziell/Aufwand):

1. Du Suchst nach gebrauchter Server-Hardware bzw. baust dir was eigenes zusammen (Server Motherboards und ältere XEON-Modelle gibt es ja grade vergleichsweise günstig)

2. Auf dieser Hardware installierst du einen Hypervisor  z.B.: VMware ESXi - Wikipedia

3. Dann erstellst du Virtuelle Maschinen deiner Wahl [Eventuell greifst du auf ältere Betriebssysteme wie z.B. Windows Small Business Server 2011 (SBS2011) zu ]Ungultiger Titel – Wikipedia


Vorteil bei dieser Variante; je nachdem wie viel Ressourcen dein System hergib, kannst du im Nachhinein weitere Virtuelle Maschinen hinzufügen (z.B. wie rabe08 oben schon sagte, ist das mit dem Mailserver schon etwas komplizierter; also könntest du dich mit dem System erstmal vertraut machen und später einen Mailserver hinzufügen, wenn du dir sicher bist, mit was du tust)

Wenn du jetzt natürlich richtig gute Hardware hast, könntest du Windows Server 2012 bzw. Windows Server 2016 als Betriebssysteme in Erwägung ziehen und beispielsweise Virtuelle Maschinen für verschiedene Anwendugszwecke erstellen.

Deine Infrastruktur könnte dann z.B. so aussehen

- Domänencontroller (Domain Controller – Wikipedia)
- File Server / File System (Dateiserver – Wikipedia)
- Terminal Server (Terminalserver – Wikipedia)
- Exchange Server (https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Exchange_Server)

Grillt mich nicht, falls ich wichtige Details vergessen habe, sondern fügt diese hinzu. Ich möchte lediglich diese Variante vorstellen.


----------



## Jimini (26. Februar 2018)

Knackpunkt hierbei ist folgendes:
1) Braucht er dann immer noch eine Domain, da das mit dem Mailserver (und hier ist wohl kein Relayhost gemeint) sonst nichts wird, da Mails von dynamischen IP-Adressen von ordentlich konfigurierten Mailservern gar nicht erst angenommen werden.
2) Ich kenne die Systemanforderungen von MS-Serversoftware nicht, aber bei den üblichen Linux-Mailservern reicht bei so wenigen Postfächern ein handelsüblicher, stromsparender PC von vor 5 Jahren locker aus. 

So oder so wird das Projekt aber viel Zeit in Anspruch nehmen, welche der TE derzeit nicht entbehren kann.

MfG Jimini


----------



## ZITQ (26. Februar 2018)

Ja da hast du recht. 

Kenne mich mit Linux leider nicht so gut aus, aber deine Methode hört sich da definitiv sinnvoller an. 

Grüße ZITQ


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Februar 2018)

Jo, Zeit ist ein bissel problematisch, auch wenn ich das alles nicht allein machen muss (habe da noch 1-2 fähige Helferleins).
Hardware für einen eigenen Server habe ich quasi schon fast komplett da.
Mich würde das Projekt Selbstbau und Administration schon reizen, da ich so am meisten lernen würde. Neben der Unabhängigkeit ist das mein zweites Ziel.


----------



## Gast201808272 (26. Februar 2018)

Microsoft würde ich aber eher nicht einsetzen, auch würde ich statt  VMWare auf Linux KVM setzen. Das klingt alles ziemlich reizvoll. Wenn  ich einen eigenen Server (physisch) zu Hause stehen habe, drängt mich ja  auch nichts, ich kann was dran machen, wenn ich Zeit habe. Das Thema hypervisor finde ich schon lange spannend und würde mich wirklich reizen, das mal auszuprobieren.
Welche hardware muss ich denn Pi mal Daumen einplanen für ein solches Projekt? Momentan steht mir ein Supermicro Dual Socket 2011 Mainboard und ein Xeon E5 2620 zur Verfügung. Ein zweiter Prozessor dieses Typs wäre sehr günstig zu haben, es gibt aber natürlich noch weitaus potentere Modelle. RAM besorge ich kurzfristig noch, ich habe mich auf 16 GB Module fixiert, steht nur noch die Frage im Raum, wieviele 
Was kommt als Speicher in Frage? SSD oder HDD und welche Größe?


----------



## Laudian (26. Februar 2018)

Auch wenn es schon gesagt wurde:

Einen Mailserver unter Linux einzurichten ist wirklich richtig viel Arbeit, insbesondere, wenn Linux neu für dich ist und du eine wechselnde IP-Adresse verwenden möchtest.
Außerdem solltest du genau rechnen, ob ein gemieteter Server nicht mehr Sinn macht, denn bei der von dir gelisteten Hardware dürften die Stromkosten im 24/7 Betrieb schon beträchtlich sein.

Ich habe z.B. einen vServer bei Strato: Linux VServer mit  SSD-Power - STRATO
Das günstigste Paket kostet da 5€ monatlich und sollte für deine Anforderungen eigentlich schon reichen. Ein Upgrade funktioniert dann problemlos, wenn du doch einmal mehr Leistung benötigen solltest.

Bei einem vServer kannst du im Prinzip alles machen, außer selbst ein Betriebssystem zu installieren. Da musst du eines der angebotenen auswählen.

Ansonsten haben die anderen ja auch schon eine Menge Hoster genannt, bei denen es vlt sinnvollere Angebote gibt in dem Preisbereich.

Der Vorteil ist, dass du dir um Internetanbindung inklusive Portweiterleitungen, IP-Adresse, Stromverbrauch und Backups keine Gedanken machen musst. Strato macht z.B. jeden Tag ein Backup der VM und speichert dieses 10 Tage lang - wenn du da beim rumprobieren mal etwas kaputtmachen solltest, kannst du einfach das Backup vom Vortag aufspielen lassen.

Und solange es bei einem Mailserver für 10 Adressen und Datenaustausch im kleinen Rahmen bleibt, ist Leistung wirklich garkein Problem, da reichen die garantierten 2GB Ram wirklich aus.

Einen Mailserver von Zuhause ohne feste IP zu betreiben halte ich ehrlich gesagt für ziemlichen Unfug.


----------



## Jimini (27. Februar 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Welche hardware muss ich denn Pi mal Daumen einplanen für ein solches Projekt? Momentan steht mir ein Supermicro Dual Socket 2011 Mainboard und ein Xeon E5 2620 zur Verfügung. Ein zweiter Prozessor dieses Typs wäre sehr günstig zu haben, es gibt aber natürlich noch weitaus potentere Modelle. RAM besorge ich kurzfristig noch, ich habe mich auf 16 GB Module fixiert, steht nur noch die Frage im Raum, wieviele
> Was kommt als Speicher in Frage? SSD oder HDD und welche Größe?


Wie ich zuvor schon angedeutet habe, brauchst du für dein Vorhaben diese Leistung gar nicht, allerdings:


Laudian schrieb:


> Einen Mailserver von Zuhause ohne feste IP zu betreiben halte ich ehrlich gesagt für ziemlichen Unfug.


Das sehe ich genauso. Du brauchst eine feste IP-Adresse und eine Domain, und zumindest ersteres ist an einem privaten Anschluss kaum machbar. Hol' dir stattdessen lieber eine Kiste bei einem Hoster (2 Kerne, >=2 GB RAM, Speicherplatz je nach Bedarf) und richte dort dann nach und nach alles ein. 

Kurzum: besorge dir ein kleines gehostetes System mit einmonatiger Kündigungsfrist und der Option, unkompliziert auf ein stärkeres Modell wechseln zu können. Dort setzt du dann alles auf und wenn du wirklich Engpässe bemerkst, kannst du immer noch upgraden. 

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast201808272 (27. Februar 2018)

Laudian schrieb:


> Auch wenn es schon gesagt wurde:
> 
> Einen Mailserver unter Linux einzurichten ist wirklich richtig viel Arbeit, insbesondere, wenn Linux neu für dich ist und du eine wechselnde IP-Adresse verwenden möchtest.
> Außerdem solltest du genau rechnen, ob ein gemieteter Server nicht mehr Sinn macht, denn bei der von dir gelisteten Hardware dürften die Stromkosten im 24/7 Betrieb schon beträchtlich sein.
> ...



Demnach uebernimmt der Hoster hier die Einrichtung des mailservers?


----------



## Jimini (27. Februar 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Demnach uebernimmt der Hoster hier die Einrichtung des mailservers?


Höchstens vielleicht bei einem Managed Server - aber das ist eine ganz andere Preiskategorie. Würde mich aber wundern, wenn ein Hoster sowas als Komplettpaket anbieten würde, da die Möglichkeiten hier einfach zu groß sind. Soll es Postfix oder Exim sein? Courier oder Dovecot? POP3(s) oder IMAP(s)? Brauchst du einen Spamfilter? Soll ein Virenscanner hinzugeschaltet werden? Wie sieht es mit Webinterfaces aus? Von DKIM, DANE und Konsorten mal abgesehen - und ohne diese Sicherheitsfeatures lehnen größere Mailprovider deine Mails gerne mal ab.
In dem Bereich bist du ganz schnell bei einem Stundensatz von ~100 €...

Du kannst dich aber bei Bedarf sonst mal an mich wenden, eventuell kann ich dir weiterhelfen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Laudian (27. Februar 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Demnach uebernimmt der Hoster hier die Einrichtung des mailservers?



Nein, das natürlich nicht. Aber im Gegensatz zu einem Mailserver bei dir Zuhause wird die Einrichtung um einiges einfacher, wenn der Server direkt am Internet hängt und nicht hinter einem Router.

Ich bin beim letzten Mal Mailserver-Aufsetzen glaube diesem Guide gefolgt:
Own mail server based on Dovecot, Postfix, MySQL, Rspamd and Debian 9 Stretch

Wie du an der Länge des Guides sehen kannst, ist das nicht mal eben so gemacht...

Bei Fragen helfe ich aber auch gerne mal weiter


----------



## Gast201808272 (27. Februar 2018)

Vielen Dank für die Tips. Dann werde ich mich erstmal mit den hosting Diensten auseinandersetzen und mit einem kleinen virtuellen Server anfangen. 
Webinterface, Virenscanner und Spamfilter werde ich vorerst nicht brauchen. Pop3 sollte funktionieren, PGP ist Pflicht. 
Das Angebot von stratos sieht gut aus, vor allem das tägliche Backup der VM ist sicher hilfreich, wenn ich da rumexperimentiere.


----------



## Laudian (27. Februar 2018)

Das Webinterface ist schnell installiert, darauf würde ich jetzt wirklich nicht verzichten.
Wenn der Mailserver erst einmal läuft, ist das Webinterface (roundcube?) wirklich das geringste Problem.


----------



## Jimini (27. Februar 2018)

Ich rate dringend zu IMAP bzw IMAPS, da es einfach praktischer ist als POP3. Und bei der Einrichtung macht es vom Aufwand her keinen Unterschied.

Da in der letzten Zeit hier im Forum mehrfach das Thema "eigener Mailserver" angesprochen wurde und ich noch einen vServer über habe, werde ich mich in den kommenden Tagen mal an ein Howto setzen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## Gast201808272 (27. Februar 2018)

Da freue ich mich drauf


----------



## Dooma (28. Februar 2018)

Ich frage mich gerade, warum es unbedingt die "alles auf einmal"-Lösung sein muss?

Wenn es nur darum geht hier und da ein paar Dateien auszutauschen und die Datenmenge klein ist, dann reicht doch wirklich auch eine Dyn-Adresse und ein ftp oder owncloud. Und wenn das nicht dauernd verfügbar sein muss, dann kann man das auch einfach auf dem Heim PC mitlaufen lassen.
Oder man stellt sich einfach ein NAS irgendwo in die Ecke, tippt die Dyn Adresse ein und fertig. Kost aber halt ein paar € von der Anschaffung. Dafür ist damit auch vpn umsetzung kinderleicht, insofern das interesseant wäre.

Die Frage ist doch was du wirklich brauchst? Brauchst du wirklich einen eigenen Mailserver? Oder bist du nicht besser damit aufgehoben dir für ein paar Euro eine Domain zu mieten und da sind dann meist 100 Email Adressen frei dabei. Ein Forum darauf selbst zu installieren ist auch kein Hexenwerk, aber so simpel wie setup.exe klicken ist es dann auch nicht.
Ich lasse bei mir schon ewig einfach einen kleinen TS, einen FTP und bei Bedarf VPN mit Windows Boardmitteln mitlaufen. Es geht "alles", die Frage ist ob man sich da reinfuchsen will und ob man wirklich "echte" 24/7  Server Verfügbarkeit braucht.


----------



## Jimini (8. März 2018)

Hilps schrieb:


> Da freue ich mich drauf


Dauert leider noch ein bisschen, derzeit hält mich der Umzug meines Fileservers noch auf Trab. Aber ich setze mich am Wochenende wieder dran.

MfG Jimini


----------

